# Pt709 Slim



## Triton1990 (Nov 20, 2017)

I recently watched two videos on youtube where the guy showed how to make the 709 double action on the first round. When I chamber the first round from the magazine, it is S/A, but when I pull the slide half way back to verify a round is chambered (yes I know there is a round indicator) and the slide goes back into battery, the trigger feels D/A. Does anyone else's 709 do this?


----------



## bandt (Feb 18, 2018)

My 709 fires first round with trigger and it is harder and seems longer on first shot . after that its easier.


----------

